# Blooper Sail



## GSAMARDZICH (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello , my name is George ,Ive just started as a crew member on a Serependity 43 sailboat in Peru and there is a big discussion over the proper way to fly/use a "Blooper" sail , need you help in order to look at some pics or articles concerning this sail and its use , thanks in advance .
George .


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I've never flown a blooper, but found a short paragraph in Wallace Ross' Sail Power that seems to explain it fairly well:

"One different kind of staysail gaining in popularity is the 'big boy' or 'blooper,' a lightweight, very full, high-clewed genoa tacked near the bow and trimmed opposite the spinnaker on the leeward side behind the main. Its area is appreciably larger than the main, and to get it drawing better, some boats may take one or two reefs in the main to get air to the blooper. This sail is only used dead downwind in true winds over 10 or 12 knots."

I hope that helps.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The Blooper has fallen out of favor since the 70's, when it was probably added to IOR sail inventories to boost speed with unrated sail area. It is a bit tricky to fly, since as mentioned, it is in the lee of the main. Often it needs to be flown very loosely; leaving the halyard 10 or 15 feet out to allow the sail to fill and create a better slot effect on the spinnaker. This can help make the halyard jump the sheave - make sure there are guards at the halyard exit from the top of the mast unless you like going up there under way. Moving the tack attachment point around - forward or aft, port or starboard a touch, up a couple of feet on a pennant perhaps - might also help , depending upon wind direction. Running the sheet out to the end of the boom may be good too, though it might be illegal (don't have my rulebook handy here- better check yourself on running sheets through outriggers) After hoisting it, getting it flying, and adjusting it to the best of your skills for an hour, you may find it adds 0.00043 knots to your speed. Or perhaps it slows you down. Or perhaps it adds a half knot or more. A lot depends on the boat, the wind direction, speed, and how it's trimmed. It looks cool, though, and may distract the competition enough to slow them down so you can pass them.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

The IOR boats in the 70s also had very tall skinny mains so the blopper was more useful. With the typically much larger mains now and especially with fractional rigs they are not used much any more. 
Now if you have a dead down wind leg you are more likely to sail off course a bit especialy in lighter air and gybe the chute back and for down the leg.

Gary


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bloopers also reportedly reduced the "death rolling" these designs were famous for by balancing forces somewhat when running deep. The skinny mains were much smaller in area than the huge kites.

I'm not sure nowadays how they would be rated - I don't believe they are allowed in PHRF fleets.

Given the hassle of flying them, the extra crew required and time/hassle during gybes I doubt they are worth the effort.


----------



## GSAMARDZICH (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for your kind and prompt replies , I am sure ot will be of great help , I will forward them to our crew .
Have a good day !!!!!!!!!!!!
George .


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice history lessons. He asked how to fly it. It is trimmed with the halyard, sheeted aft. Full,ease the halyard; luffing, trim the halyard. It is a ***** to fly and was used as described above.


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

We raced a Heritage One Ton in the 70s. (Morgan 37). The Blooper was essential on this IOR design, high aspect boat. It would stop the rock & roll even in very lumpy waves. We once ran it from Cleveland to Erio Ontario in 35 knots apparent. We were making 12 to 18 until the broach. Most times, we flew it in 10 to 15 mostly dead down to about 20 degrees. We always went faster when it went up, and faster when it came down. 

Pictures of STAR PATH on Lake Erie. Oh the memories.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Loose it with a Blooper set and the rig will drag you half way to heck and gone... BTDT


----------

